# OCD?



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan was neutered last week and got through the surgery very well. (He truely is a stuborn dog. We brought him home in the evening and he was still very sleepy from the drugs but he refused to lie down. He stood in the middle of the livingroom swaying like a ships sale with his eyes shutting. It was very funny.)

Some of you may know that we also had Catan's shoulder and elbow xrayed due to a recurring limp. The xrays showed possible OCD in his shoulder. Does anyone have experiece with this? He's now being sent to a specialist for further examination.


----------

